# Lake of the Woods 1/8/06



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We launched the permanent house this weekend on LOW. We usually go to Zipple Bay but decided to try outside Pine Island because of the slow fishing reports around Zipple. We launched in about 30 feet of water, and for the most part the fishing was quite slow as well. We managed to land 14 keepers for three of us over the weekend. Most of this action was on Saturday. A lot of reports of people only catching a couple fish the entire weekend. Had some friends on Zipple in about 24 feet and they caught 8 keepers for 3 days of fishing with four people. Had another group of friends show up to Zipple on Saturday and they fished Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning in 12 feet of water. Apparently they limited on Sunday morning by 10 AM, so this was by far the best report of the weekend.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Fished outside of pine island as well. We were fishing in 31 feet and the fishing was sloooow. We caught 7 on friday and 3 on saturday wit a bonus perch and didnt even bother fishing sunday. We saw tons of people fishing inside four mile bay out from the mouth of the river. And we heard the bite was occuring in the teens to twenty five feet but I dont think the people fishing those depths did real well either.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

We had a group of 7 that went up and fished Fri- Sun. The action was very slow tried different depths on Fri and Sat but I did not even see them on the vex. Sunday was a improvement but we had to take off early, we were seeing and catching fish anyway 21 feet off off Jack Fish road on Perch road.


----------



## Buckslayer17 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey everybody this year sucks for LOW. My dad works at Corner Sports in Bemidji and he gets day to day reports and hes says this is the worse year ever in history. He has guys comeing to his store that have been up there just like u guys for a weekend and hve caught little to nothing. Im upset to hear this but the good news is that if u fish by the Rainy R you'll have better luck then out in the big lake. Im heading up to Bemidji friday at 2 to do some fishing around the area i'll let u know how it is. GOOD LUCK TO THE FISHERMEN THIS WEEKEND!!!!! :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Reports are getting better as the water is clearing. Going up this weekend and going to try fairly shallow, 12 feet or so. Apparently with all the cloudy weather and water the fish have been keeping a lot more shallow than usual. Sunnier days they are finding some fish deeper, but it sounds to be pretty cloudy again this weekend.


----------

